# C. cordata spathe



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I found this open this morning. It made my day.










I also posted this shot in the "Emersed Culture" forum, but post here again wondering if anybody might know variety for this plant(?). Here is a shot of the whole specimen in a riparium planter cupr










Any ideas?


----------



## illumbomb (Feb 4, 2004)

Hi, this seemed to me to be closer to C. pontederiifolia as compared to C. cordata.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

illumbomb, thanks. that seems to be the consensus. but what do you thin about the leaf color? isn't it very different from what is described for _pontederifolia_? perhaps i have a strange _pontederifolia_(?).


----------



## illumbomb (Feb 4, 2004)

Hi, I have seen C. pontederiifolia with such brownish colour in the leaves before (see below).


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

wow! thanks so much. those look just like my plants. you have such great pictures.

i have this same conversation going on another forum. would you mind if i link your photo?

what time is it where you are right now?


----------



## illumbomb (Feb 4, 2004)

Hi, sure, just use it. The photograph was taken in Singapore, C. pontederiifolia was introduced into a forest stream here by aquatic plant farmers to make use of the nature to propagate them for sale.

I am from Singapore, it is 01:54hrs now here in Singapore, I am a night owl!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks very much. I will link to that as reference. That is a cool picture. Someday I wan to set up a display like that in a very shallow tank with shallow water at one end and emergent crypts growng up on a little sandbar. 

So it must be June 17 there in Singapore right now(?).


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

I've had a PON plant grow brown leaves. Nutrient poor, submersed, low (grow lux light) and ignored for a year. When I got around to looking at it, the leaves were brown.


----------

